# Advice needed from offshore workers living in tenerife



## rigworker (Jan 19, 2013)

Hi,

Currently living on mainland Spain and working on a rig in the Danish sector. Finding the winters here too cold but not sure if living on Tenerife would work with regards to flights to work.

Where do you guys who live on Tenerife work offshore that makes it relatively easy to get flights to work? I would be prepared to move to another sector if it meant I could live as far South as the Canaries.
Any advice appreciated. 

Thanks Billy


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

rigworker said:


> Hi,
> 
> Currently living on mainland Spain and working on a rig in the Danish sector. Finding the winters here too cold but not sure if living on Tenerife would work with regards to flights to work.
> 
> ...


Billy, you might also get a better response on the *Tenerifeforum*, google that. Also do not forget Gran Canaria, plenty of international flights from there.


----------



## brocher (Mar 21, 2011)

You don't say where you live at the moment, but winters vary a lot between north and south, high ground and low in Spain.

Have you considered just moving to the south of Spain where it is much milder in winter, and you could commute from Malage airport.


----------



## rigworker (Jan 19, 2013)

Hi ,

We are in Murcia at the moment. Picked it because it is one of the driest regions in Spain and gets pretty good temperatures in winter compared to Scotland. My priority was less rain. We have been to the Canaries lots of times in the winter and if we were retired would have moved there.

Retirement is a long way off so that's why we are looking into the commute from Tenerife. If it's not possible will just have to stay where we are.


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Rigworker, this link will no doubt be of interest..

Gran Canaria Business: Statoil Considers Las Palmas for West Africa Base


----------



## maxd (Mar 22, 2009)

As a rule for tenerife live in the south if you need to fly to Northern Europe, Live in the North if you need to fly to mainland Spain as the 2 airports differ on their destinations,


----------



## mrdjp73 (Jan 18, 2015)

rigworker said:


> Hi,
> 
> Currently living on mainland Spain and working on a rig in the Danish sector. Finding the winters here too cold but not sure if living on Tenerife would work with regards to flights to work.
> 
> ...


Hi Billy,

I also work offshore but I fly out of Aberdeen and I'm looking to move to the Murcia area.
I'm married with 3 kids, do have any kids, and if so do they go to an international school?
How does your income tax work out, do you pay it in uk or Spain and what percentage do you pay.
We are coming over in a couple of weeks to find a property we can rent for 6 months to see if the kids like it.

Thanks

Danny


----------

